# Black Phantom Anniversary tandem???



## Tiberius (Aug 9, 2017)

I saw this on eBay.  Is it for real?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Absolutely not!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Absolutely not!




How can you be so sure? ..............................................


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Until I see the documentation I ain't buying the story. V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-VERY-RA...786248?hash=item58fc495488:g:~LoAAOSwClJZiojU


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2017)

Well it's in California. I wonder if Bob U cranked out 4 of these beauties with his left overs?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2017)

I've asked the owner for any documentation. This just seems odd to me for a couple of reasons. First, I've never seen or heard of another. Granted I haven't seen everything and am constantly surprised at what turns up. But I would think this would have the correct seats and be complete. I probably should have asked bout a serial number as well which my either support or refute the owner's claim. Has anyone ever seen or heard of one of these? V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2017)

Can't say if I've seen a Phantom tandem before, real or pieced together. Total frankinfantom.


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 9, 2017)

Wouldn't the obvious tell be the "phantom tandem" on the chain guard..if it had one


----------



## phantom (Aug 9, 2017)

Without bottom bracket serial number(s) and some sort of authenticity documents I remain skeptical. I believe it's just someones handy work.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 9, 2017)

serious problem without the chain guard. I don't know if it's what they claim but, the color and more importantly exploded or zoomed photos of the  pin striping on front; butts, curves and ends  look the same as on the 5000. The diamonds, which, if carved out of single centennial frame, might be where difference could be seen on rear seat post,  appear the same too. Or at least paint and striping by the same person or means.

Just a few weeks ago I saw a paramount 3 wheeler made for an Schwinn executive's mother  that wasn't fake,. But ya nebber know.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2017)

States NOS in the listing title and the description. Yah right. Then mentions the wrong parts and the missing parts including the idler sprocket ("Tensioner") for the "*Timing Chain*". 





 
One detail the was overlooked. Where is the famous Schwinn Quality decal? Two seat masks but not one Schwinn Quality decal? Very nice job on the build but I doubt the rear frame design is up to Schwinn's standards.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2017)

The seller said he would be posting a letter from the project engineer to validate its authenticity. I still think creation and not something factory built. V/r Shawn


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 10, 2017)

I agree, Shawn. This looks like monkey business.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Aug 10, 2017)

For what it's worth... in history, Schwinn built tandems had TWO *different* handle bars. These bars appear to both be the same... space between the two seat posts is also unusually large.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 10, 2017)

Naked without the quality stamps. Yet, with a look around the net this "1 of 4"  'Centennial' bike has a loose caboose. So, who designed and engineered it?


----------



## dla (Aug 10, 2017)

Custom triple...


----------



## vincev (Aug 10, 2017)

LOL,no such animal.If this is NOS what happened to the chain guard ?


----------



## Miyata FL. (Aug 10, 2017)

#2 of 4? 


 https://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/bik/d/schwinn-phantom-tandem-bike/6215860065.html


----------

